# 4 to 5 lug conversion



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

i read on how to change the s13 to 5 lug but does anyone know if you can just change the hub??can the s14 se hub be pressed into the s13 knuckle.. i know jspec has a 5 hub lug set $400a pair but i am lookng for the cheaper alternative any info would be great.... i know the dealer has the hubs for under $120...


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

It won't fit right. If you do, you may be endangering yourself and others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

*4-5 lug*

not sure, but i think you can pull a 4-5 lug conversion of a 300zx. Not too sure tho, but check it out.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I'm just raising a question here... not sure if possible/practical. Could you not just replace the axles from say and S14 and put it on an S13? I.E.: if I found an S14 in a junkyard that is trashed but axles still in good condition. Would the dimensional properties still fit from the S14 into the S13?

This question is about terminology: Would a "spindle" be the same as the "hub"? I've heard it said that all that has to be done is take an S14 "spindle" and replace the S13 "spindle" with the S14's.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

first, no, the 4-5 conversion requires the spindle. this also requires the s13 ball joint, which you have to get new, since it doesn't come off. to dono200sx, no a spindle is not the same as a hub. the spindle is the part of the suspension that the hub attaches to and spins around.


----------

